# No more fingerpricks? 'Electronic Mosquito'



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

Interesting little development that could mean fewer sore fingers:

http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...tch_Diabetes_090424/20090424/?hub=CalgaryHome


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

ty northener, i would be up for using that definetly


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Interesting little development that could mean fewer sore fingers:
> 
> http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...tch_Diabetes_090424/20090424/?hub=CalgaryHome




What a brilliant idea!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 26, 2009)

wow count me in for this!!!!!!! would be superb if they can get it to work properly!!!!!!


----------



## bev (Apr 26, 2009)

Alex wants one NOW!!!!!!!! Bev


----------



## Einstein (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't recall who it was, but a while ago one of the meter manufacturers announced a sensor that was implanted 'under the skin' and transmitted your BG to a receiver in a meter.

Initially, I think it was for pump users - on the quest to the artificial pancreas, but there was much wider scope for the product.

That was a couple of years ago, but I haven't seen anything since.

Keep on waiting!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2009)

It sounds along way off for general use,


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2009)

grovesy said:


> It sounds along way off for general use,



Well, I've got another 50 years in me, I can wait...!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol well i have about 50 years in me too  maybe if im a good boy a couple more than that hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

ha i dont think i want to live that long


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 27, 2009)

On my Christmas list already..........lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol its on my wish list for this xmas, but i somehow dont think it will be ready by then  i could be wrong tho


----------

